

Tech Leads Will Rule the World - trieu
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/71263/Tech-Leads-will-Rule-the-World.aspx

======
kls
I agree with the sentiment of this article, I have seen the best projects run
by technical individuals. What we do on our projects though is we have an
administrator, who reports to the lead, they are tasked with field anything
non-technical so where in Scrum the manager / PM is the one running around
dealing with the impediments, in our process we just have an assistant that
does it, but they report to the Lead and take their direction from the Lead.
This is nice because it keeps technical people solely focused on technical and
creative problems and allows them to offload pure administrative tasks to an
administrator.

